# New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - (Monitor bought: HP 22XW)



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2015)

I was long thinking to buy a Full HD monitor. And a problem with my existing 19" Dell monitor  made me realize its about time I start to plan it.

My requirement is:
1. Budget of under (or around) 10k
2. Full HD (1080p)
3. *Programming* and *Movies*. And occasional racing games.

PS: I don't have a dedicated graphic card, only Intel's HD 4600. (Core i5 4570).

I have heard a lot about *Dell S2240L* and could have bought that straight away, but I know it's highly glossy and if you watch movies on it you would "need" to turn off the lights. Not the ideal thing to do always.

So any other monitor in this price range that provide a Full HD display for Programming and watching movies?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

AOC i2269VWM 22" LED IPS -10.5k


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

Thanks for the suggestion. So I guess AOC i2269VWM is a matte monitor. While Dell S2240L is a non matte (or Glossy) monitor.

Which monitor among these is best for movies?

- - - Updated - - -

Also I noted that i2269VWM have an HDMI-MHL port that can used to connect android devices to the monitor (as said in the review on FK).

Now I have a question. Can't I just use MicroUSB to HDMI converter to connect my Moto X Android device to the Monitor? So is this MHL port on that AOC monitor is really a luxury?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

How's aoc's after-sales service as compared to other established brands like dell,samsung etc?What policy does the former have for replacing panels with dead pixels within the warranty period?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*



quicky008 said:


> How's aoc's after-sales service as compared to other established brands like dell,samsung etc?What policy does the former have for replacing panels with dead pixels within the warranty period?



Dunno man... 

Any suggestions for my questions folks?
Flipkart have a 10% off offer on Citibank cards. If I am to buy a monitor.. must do so in this time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

I really dislike glossy panels.. it builds up unnecessary eye strain which never happens on my home computer monitor (matte) ..If you can find a Dell Matte FHD monitor, preferably IPS as well, that would be very VFM
Dell's monitor warranty is very very OP, but AFAIK, there is no matte alternative to the iconic S2240L , this LG monitor is the only one i found in this price range that is both Anti glare matte and IPS
LG 23 inch LED Backlit LCD - 23MP65HQ Monitor - Buy LG 23 inch LED Backlit LCD - 23MP65HQ Monitor Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com
search around you may find something better..

- - - Updated - - -

You can get the same monitor from ebay for 9.6k after using coupon
Read some reviews though, on paper, it seems good enough


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

Well, the monitor 23MP65HQ seems like a product of marketing scam.
The bezels which the picture shows is completely wrong. The review on Flipkart is right about the bezel, that it is there and a video confirms this.

I think I will need to research more.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

Viewsonic VX2270 smh 21.5" LED -9k


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*



bssunilreddy said:


> Viewsonic VX2270 smh 21.5" LED -9k



I didn't like the monitor. Not even the tiniest bit. Anyway, so I am back to searching again. This time I am hell bent to buy a monitor soon. And I have upgraded my requirements and budget.

So now I am looking for a monitor like my existing one. I currently have Dell's 1909W which is running from years. This monitor is great. It can be rotated, height adjusted and even turned 90 degree to make it vertical. What would be the price of a 1080p monitor like that monitor that gives me such features? Can it be possible under 15k?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] , do check this model from HP.
HP XW22. I bought it from Nehru Palace recently , Cost to Cost. Should cost you around 9,500 inr.
Looks damn sexy and is pretty sleek and awesome color reproduction. 
Its anti glare features are also very good.
In cost to cost they have a demo of all the monitors, so you can view them before buying.

I went to buy AoC 2369vm but ended up with the HP XW22 because I couldn't resist buying it.

Amazon.com: HP Pavilion 22xw 21.5-in IPS LED Backlit Monitor: Computers & Accessories


You can also consider the HP 22fi. I think xw22 is the updated version of it.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k*

Yes, once I increased budget from 10k, I can see there are whole lot of Awesome looking sexy monitors. Some of them are following:

1. HP 23 Inch IPS LEd - 23CW Monitor: This one is similar to what you suggested. Loved the design. But no reviews online.


Spoiler



*img5a.flixcart.com/image/monitor/h/a/w/hp-j7y74-60010-23cw-400x400-imae89ratzvnev9b.jpeg



2. Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Damn, this one looks ultra sexy! Just look at the reviews. I had my eye on this monitor since long. And now that it have arrived, it does look promising albeit on higher side of price.


Spoiler



*img5a.flixcart.com/image/monitor/a/g/w/samsung-ls24d390hl-xl-400x400-imadxy8jhhytwdup.jpeg



3. BenQ 24 inch EW2440L LED Backlit LCD Monitor : It's bezel less design have caught my attention. But looking at above monitors I think I will give this a pass.


Spoiler



*img5a.flixcart.com/image/monitor/j/g/g/benq-ew2440l-400x400-imae3ftxxzexrbkg.jpeg



I had also seen Dell 24 inch LED - S2415H Monitor but reviews aren't that great about its built quality. So I guess it's out of league now.


So I am officially extremely confused now. I know about Cost to cost. Might want to go there this weekend to see the monitor there, but before that I want to shortlist some more monitors. And need more suggestions to narrow them down.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

The Samsung monitor definitely looks eye candy. You might get it for a few hundred or a thousand buck cheaper at Nehru Palace.
One thing that kept me away from this monitor was the high amount of glossiness in the screen. Glossy screens aren't very good for the eye.
Matte screens are best suited for coding , dev work.
Also , the Samsung one uses PLS panel rather than ah-IPS. 
You should look for an AH-IPS panel if you are not much into hardcore fps gaming.

Also , the 22XW has better specs on paper than the 23Cw model.
I would recommend looking at the youtube videos for more help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

just go to costtocost & watch the monitors in action,that's the best way.i recently visited costtocost shop & as expected found aoc 2369vwm displaying best picture quality but at that time i didn't knew about hp 22xw so might have missed the comparison.according to what [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] said the only comparison you need to do over there will be between 2369 & 22xw.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

The  HP 22XW looks really good, but I have two issues with it. First, it doesn't come in black (atleast I couldn't find it in black) and second the 23" size isn't available, the size which I am currently thinking to get. (Bigger the better when it comes to size )

Also AOC 2369vm is 23" and HP 22XW is 21.5", doesn't that big difference?

Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL doesn't seem to have glossy screen. It have glossy bezels and back. But screen seems matte. And one review said, and I quote "_well i am afraid when i sit in front of my computer . bcuz i feel like i am being consumed by my monitor xD and its very big_"... 

I am also reconsidering BenQ 24 inch EW2440L since it looks good (as per this video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EnnBcuHA90) and also have a mobile stand in the middle of the stand. (watch 6:33 in the video). The mobile stand is probably due to the fact that this monitor have support for MHL, though I will have no use for it since Moto X isn't MHL compliant.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

Sorry for intervene this thread..!!!

Which monitor is best for eye care (Without Strain) 24" or 27"...My usage is 12/7, Browsing,Reading,Movies and Games.,

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



shreeux said:


> Sorry for intervene this thread..!!!
> 
> Which monitor is best for eye care (Without Strain) 24" or 27"...My usage is 12/7, Browsing,Reading,Movies and Games.,
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Well, if your hijacking this thread makes it go much offtopic I will have to move your posts in new thread. To answer your query, 24" and 27" is a big difference. And the answer is simple. Bigger the better. Eyecare doesn't matter on the size of the monitor, but it matters on your distance from the monitor. I think 24" is a very big size, but that's relative since I am currently using a 19" monitor. So head over to a shop where you can compare a 24" with a 27" monitor and see for yourself which size is best to you, and depending on the distance from where you are using it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

I agree with  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. The easiest way to differ in screen quality is to take a demo at the shop. Cost to cost has around 30 models hanging out at display.
I was also a bit reluctant at buying 21.5" screen but then I compared it with the i-2379vm which was kept just below it , and I couldn't really see the difference.
There were few monitors from LG too that stole the show but I was more into the color reproduction and vividness since my priority was photo editing, etc.

I wouldn't recommend buying online unless you have compared the models physically. In my opinion you should take some time and head to N.P. and check out some panels. If you are getting that cheaper online , then order it online , but I highly doubt that. Cost to cost's prices are always cheaper than anywhere.
PS : no offence to flipkart reviewers but I wouldn't rely on them. Most of the reviews people write there are highly exaggerated or too biased and have barely seen or compared other stuff in the market.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

Well, my preference is buying offline too. Since when it comes to monitors, I just won't get lower price online, than offline.
I would visit cost to cost this saturday. I will also try to find the 23" variant of the monitor, probably in some HP showroom.

Lets see how it goes. I will have to decide on the spot, the picture clarity along with the price will be the deciding factor. I have shortlisted following monitors for comparisons, in order of preference:

1. HP Pavilion 22xw (or 23")
2. BenQ 24 inch EW2440L
3. Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL

Btw, another query. I recently bought AOC i2279VWHE 21.5 inch IPS Monitor for my friend. I thought since it's 1080 and all, the wide screen movies will look great on the monitor. But to my disappointment there were still bars over it. I did some calculations and found out that the resolution of the movie was 1920 x 800. So of course on a 1080p screen (1920 x 1080) there will be black bars.
I am wondering whether most of the so called 1080p movies are actually 1920 or 1080 or only 1920 x 800. If the case is later, than will it make a difference if I buy a really wide screen monitor like LG 25UM65-P 25 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor? I always wanted a really wide screen monitor. More stuff side by side and better than having dual monitors.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



Vyom said:


> if I buy a really wide screen monitor like LG 25UM65-P 25 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor? I always wanted a really wide screen monitor. More stuff side by side and better than having dual monitors.



If play movie or game in 25" monitor.....look like..image will stretched? 
Good for viewing or any discomfort.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



Vyom said:


> Well, my preference is buying offline too. Since when it comes to monitors, I just won't get lower price online, than offline.
> I would visit cost to cost this saturday. I will also try to find the 23" variant of the monitor, probably in some HP showroom.
> 
> Lets see how it goes. I will have to decide on the spot, the picture clarity along with the price will be the deciding factor. I have shortlisted following monitors for comparisons, in order of preference:
> ...



most bluray movies are made at a cinema aspect ratio 21:9, not 16:9..
Thats why there are 21:9 monitors, like the LG one you linked.. Its totally your preference but if you are going for a monitor with higher resolution and/or a different aspect ratio, make sure your GPU can handle the load if you are gonna game..
setting a lower resolution for games, at non native aspect ratio on such displaus will make it look really ugly and distorted.. the individual square pixels will turn to rectangles to accomodate the change in aspect ratio 
For programming, the wider screen migth be useful, im not sure, because I have never tried it out.. If you do buy that, make a review please

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> If play movie or game in 25" monitor.....look like..image will stretched?
> Good for viewing or any discomfort.



if you play at the native resolution, any modern game will look just as good as its meant to be.. However, it will be very taxing for your GPU if it doesnt have horsepower to drive it..
If you do want to lower resolution for games, you'd want that resolution to be of the same aspect ratio as the monitor you are using, it will stretch but it wont distort and look ugly
For example -> dont set 1024x768 for a monitor that is 1600x900, set it to 1280x720 .. the individual pixels will still be squares and not rectangles..
older games like warcraft3 will not scale well, their UI will be distorted at odd resolutions, go to widescreengaming (dot) com might have a fix/mod for such things


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

cinema screen resolution is not 16:9,it is 1.85:1 or 2.39:1.therefore black bars will be there.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

Afaik , you can use aspect ratio adjustment or cropping to fill the screen.
VLC has that adjusment using S and C shortcut keys by default.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

it is not advisable as it distorts the true picture.cropping black bars simply means zooming on the visible picture while ratio adjustment usually involves stretching/shrinking.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

Thanks Nerevarine for the detailed information. I don't have a dGPU (yet). Not planning to buy one either, since not into hardcore games atm.
Hence I will avoid the LG's wide screen monitor. Will go for safer choices.

Yes, not going to crop or zoom the picture. That would be very bad.

I had to goto Nehru Place tomorrow, but not sure whether the market will be open tomorrow since it's Teacher's Day and Janmasthmi.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



Vyom said:


> Thanks Nerevarine for the detailed information. I don't have a dGPU (yet). Not planning to buy one either, since not into hardcore games atm.
> Hence I will avoid the LG's wide screen monitor. Will go for safer choices.
> 
> Yes, not going to crop or zoom the picture. That would be very bad.
> ...


The place is closed on Sunday for sure.
Public holidays , I am not sure.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*

Well, Nehru place was open today. And I did buy the monitor. I ended up buying HP 22XW.

I went to Cost to cost and straightaway headed to the monitor section. The picture quality of 22XW was seemingly good but I wasn't able to find the other monitor (BenQ 24 inch EW2440L and Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL). Those were not on display. But I did compare the picture with another AOC 25" monitor. Despite the fact that AOC monitor was bigger, I found that clarity in 22XW was better. Same clip was running on both the monitors but were not in sync for me to directly compare. Hence I requested the guy to pause the clip on one monitor, which he readily complied. So when I say I actually compared the clips I am not making this up.

The fact that I got the monitor in Rs 9440, lower than what it cost to Hrishi, made me finalize it. 

The white look isn't all that bad. And at my home it looks bigger than what it was looking in the showroom. Here are few pics and album link below:

*i.imgur.com/inhZQVz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JTXD9CU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4iRM1aU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kzhhTE7.jpg


Album: HP Pavillion 22XW Monitor - Album on Imgur (Size: ~15 MB)

*Thanks everyone who helped me selecting the best 1080p monitor around 10k. It cost below 10k!!  *

The money I saved in monitor, I bought 4x2GB RAM of brand G.Skill Ripjaw!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



Vyom said:


> Well, Nehru place was open today. And I did buy the monitor. I ended up buying HP 22XW.
> 
> I went to Cost to cost and straightaway headed to the monitor section. The picture quality of 22XW was seemingly good but I wasn't able to find the other monitor (BenQ 24 inch EW2440L and Samsung 23.6 inch LS24D390HL/XL). Those were not on display. But I did compare the picture with another AOC 25" monitor. Despite the fact that AOC monitor was bigger, I found that clarity in 22XW was better. Same clip was running on both the monitors but were not in sync for me to directly compare. Hence I requested the guy to pause the clip on one monitor, which he readily complied. So when I say I actually compared the clips I am not making this up.
> 
> ...


:Samepinch: 
Congrats!!!
So do you like the color reproduction of 22Xw ? 
PS , I paid through card so add 2% extra. I got it for the same price as you but then 2% extra made it reach 9600~.

Do post a review if you like , there are barely any reviews online for a worthy monitor like this.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: New Full HD Monitor for Programming and Movies around 10k - Updated till 15k*



Hrishi said:


> :Samepinch:
> Congrats!!!
> So do you like the color reproduction of 22Xw ?
> PS , I paid through card so add 2% extra. I got it for the same price as you but then 2% extra made it reach 9600~.
> ...



Well, the picture does look good in this monitor. And compared to the AOC monitor it was a bit sharp. I don't know much about color reproduction, since I am not into Photoshop or designing. 

Now that you have mentioned the 2% extra on card, well I had to pay that too. So yes it actually costed me 9440 + 2% = *Rs 9629*.  Should have mentioned that before. 

I don't know what review I can do except posting pics and saying what I already said in my previous post, still I would think about it after some usage.

Meanwhile if you can tell me the best settings which provide good colors in this monitor that would be great. Since I am not liking the default presets available on this monitor. I selected the "Multimedia" preset where brightness is high. But that was good only for viewing multimedia content. For normal usage, the brightness seems too high. If I adjust the brightness and contrast manually I am not able to get a good balance.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2015)

You will have a setting called techni-color....something.
It should be at the top of the menu. 
Plus , I turn on the dynamic contrast too.
And yes, the monitor is damn sharp in the price bracket.

I do hate the lack vesa mount though.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2015)

Set Technicolor preset and lowered the brightness a bit. Now the picture seems balanced.
Not sure what Dynamic contrast will result into but set it anyways.

Not a lot of people intend to wall mount their computer monitor, so lack of VESA mount isn't really a con. I know of only one person who I have seen using his computer wall mounted. He is [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION].


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Set Technicolor preset and lowered the brightness a bit. Now the picture seems balanced.
> Not sure what Dynamic contrast will result into but set it anyways.
> 
> Not a lot of people intend to wall mount their computer monitor, so lack of VESA mount isn't really a con. I know of only one person who I have seen using his computer wall mounted. He is [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION].



Yeah. I remember that pic.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2015)

OMG man. I was reading an article on best movies to watch somewhere online, when I accidentally clicked the Show Desktop hot corner My effing new HP monitor, 22XW gave me a mini heart attack.
Suddenly I saw my wallpaper (which is on auto rotate, so I didn't see it coming).. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KKjwL2p.jpg



That pic felt so real, it gave me a scare!!


----------

